# Axolotl's Round Two



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Not a heck of alot survived from the first clutch (doesn't usually happen) but the second one that started hatching out just after Christmas is going wayyyy stronger. Stay tuned for more photo's of spermies


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the hatchlings!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck with them. love these pics


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet so cool


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on batch 2


----------

